# I lost 5 wedding jobs.



## wildmaven (Nov 8, 2007)

I have been offered 5 wedding jobs in the past week and have turned them down. I told them that I only have one camera body, and I wouldn't want to sacrifice their one day if it should break down during the event. I can really, REALLY use the money, but I don't want to take that risk. They said that they appreciated my honesty and would definitely refer me to their friends for portrait photography. But, arhghghghghgh.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

What about borrowing or renting a 2nd body?  You could even use a 'gasp' film camera as a back up...as long as you bring enough film to get the job done.

You can buy an entry level or used DSLR for around $500...which I'm sure you would have paid for with one or two weddings....let alone 5.


----------



## nossie (Nov 8, 2007)

oh say it's not true!!! you have to learn how to shuffle money.  Get the other camera from anywhere even credit cards if you have to then pay later for the bugger when you've done the work.

Is that really why you turned the work down or is there another confidence issue?


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 8, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> What about borrowing or renting a 2nd body? You could even use a 'gasp' film camera as a back up...as long as you bring enough film to get the job done.
> 
> You can buy an entry level or used DSLR for around $500...which I'm sure you would have paid for with one or two weddings....let alone 5.


 
My old SLR film camera stopped functioning a year ago (which is why I went and bought my DSLR). 

Thanks, Mike. Sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees, ha ha. I'll look into getting a used DSLR. 

Marian


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 8, 2007)

I have been renting a 2nd body for weddings until I can afford to buy my own back up.  I'm hoping to get a 5D and then use my 20D as the backup.  I've been investing my $ in better lenses first over a 2nd body...Just spent a pretty penny on the 70-200 2.8 IS (boy is that thing HEAVY!) 
I agree with the previous posters...there are ways to make it happen.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 8, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> I have been renting a 2nd body for weddings until I can afford to buy my own back up. I'm hoping to get a 5D and then use my 20D as the backup. I've been investing my $ in better lenses first over a 2nd body...Just spent a pretty penny on the 70-200 2.8 IS (boy is that thing HEAVY!)
> I agree with the previous posters...there are ways to make it happen.


 
Unfortunately, this is a very rural area, so there aren't places close by to rent equipment. I suppose I could drive into the city (1 1/2 hours one way) if I can find a place! I'll start looking. 



nossie said:


> oh say it's not true!!! you have to learn how to shuffle money. Get the other camera from anywhere even credit cards if you have to then pay later for the bugger when you've done the work.
> 
> Is that really why you turned the work down or is there another confidence issue?


 
With us opening up our art gallery and studio, money is REALLY tight. We are hoping Christmas will be fantastic and tons of people will buy art, jewelry, etc from us, so maybe if that happens I can buy myself another body (camera, that is...). As far as confidence goes, I have that in spades. Sometimes I have to tell myself, "no...you really CAN'T do that", LOL.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

Back before I started shooting weddings on my own, I was browsing E-bay and other places...looking for the 2nd body that I needed.  I found one on E-bay that was a great deal because it included a pretty good lens.  It was right before X-mas...so a bad time to spend that much money...but I jumped on it.  I'm glad I did.


----------



## sfgp (Nov 8, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Unfortunately, this is a very rural area, so there aren't places close by to rent equipment. I suppose I could drive into the city (1 1/2 hours one way) if I can find a place! I'll start looking. .


 
So you too live "Out in the Boondocks"

Take a look at this place for rentals -> http://www.lensrentals.com/

FedEx goes ANYWHERE


----------



## souljourney (Nov 8, 2007)

Ummm...sweetie!  I know I always require full payment for the actual wedding prior to the event date.  That means you could use the deposit or whatever for one or two weddings to buy a backup DSLR body!  A used D70 is not bad at all!  Call them all back!!!!!


----------



## Alpha (Nov 8, 2007)

Rent a body. Shoot five weddings. Buy a body. Shoot lots more.


----------



## DHammer (Nov 8, 2007)

I have used lensrental.com in the past and they are great. One piece of advise get the insurance you would hate to have to spend your money on replacing a body you won't have.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 8, 2007)

WM,
That was an honorable thing to do...being honest.
However, I assume their wedding was in the future, and not this week.
Therefore, you could have taken the combined deposit, and bought another body.  It doesn't have to be a crazy expensive body, just something "in case".
Accept the rest of the jobs, and use the retainers to buy the body.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. My husband and I will look over the rental places, ebay, and all your wonderful suggestions. Thanks for giving me a kick. 



elsaspet said:


> WM,
> That was an honorable thing to do...being honest.


 
Thank you. 

I do have their phone numbers, so I'll see what happens next!


----------



## m1a1fan (Nov 8, 2007)

If I was in your position, I'd do what some of the previous posts have said.  Either rent a body or when people book with you either require payment up front or at least get non-refundable deposits that you can use tward the second body.

The photographer who shot my wedding required a deposit to hold the date ($500 I believe), then a payment 60 days before the event and then the final payment 1 week before the wedding.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 9, 2007)

I CAN'T BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got a $1,000 bonus at work because of an inspection I passed! Gee...what do you think I'm spending it on! 

Whooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## souljourney (Nov 12, 2007)

That ROCKS!  Congratulations to you and have fun with your new camera!


----------



## m1a1fan (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations!  Good Luck!


----------



## NathanJK (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, thats some good luck!  I think someone wants you to shoot some weddings


----------



## nossie (Nov 13, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> I CAN'T BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got a $1,000 bonus at work because of an inspection I passed! Gee...what do you think I'm spending it on!
> 
> Whooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo!!!


 


NathanJK said:


> Wow, thats some good luck! I think someone wants you to shoot some weddings


 

I'm so happy for you!!  Now please do a great job on those weddings.  Did you get back in touch with the clients?  What did they say?


----------



## Artograph (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow!!!  What a roller coaster ride!!  LOL!!!   ;O)

Yeah for you!!  Go for it girl!!!!!!  Congrats!!

Also....wishing you the best with your gallery!!!!!!


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 13, 2007)

Hahhaha...thanks everyone!  I'm trying to decide if I want to buy another Minolta 7D body, or go for the new Sony (so my lenses will still work).


----------



## Rhubarb (Nov 13, 2007)

Beg, borrow, steal.... with gusto.

Of course now all you need to do is buy! How exciting!


----------



## nossie (Nov 13, 2007)

But what about the clients?  Did you get them back?


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 13, 2007)

I got one back so far and left messages for the other 4.


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 13, 2007)

What part of the world are you in?


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in the USA, in Washington state.


----------



## jols (Jan 13, 2008)

looking back on old threads and came across this one.

did you get your new camera and did you get the clients back??


----------

